#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Цокту Цзандан

## Дифо

Здравствуйте!
Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на текст Цокту Цзандан.

----------


## Гелег

Это ритуал покаяния перед 35 Буддами. Текст распространенный, но в инете похоже нет.

http://www.humanities.edu.ru/db/msg/41308

----------

Дифо (09.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это ритуал покаяния перед 35 Буддами. Текст распространенный, но в инете похоже нет.
> 
> http://www.humanities.edu.ru/db/msg/41308


В инете он есть на аглицком языке. С разнообразными комментариями.

----------

Дифо (09.02.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

А разве ученикам Оле Нидала такие тексты читать разрешают?
ничего  личного, как грится.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А разве ученикам Оле Нидала такие тексты читать разрешают?
> ничего  личного, как грится.


Не знаю. Но есть комментарий 15-го Шамарпы. 15 американских рублей книжка стоит. Он там указывает, что и Марпа эту практику использовал  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

В переводе, эта молитва есть в приложении одного из томов Ламрима Цонкапы изданного "Нартангом"

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Туншаг

Произнесением имен, молением и поклонением, начиная с Покровителя Шакьямуни, все накопленное собрание недобродетелей очищающим, тридцати пяти буддам покаяния сложив ладони, с верой поклоняюсь! В исповеди в неблагих деяниях перед тридцатью пятью буддами три собрания:
1.	Покаяние в  недобродетелях 
2.	Посвящение добродетелей
3.	Сорадование.
Первоначально, в покаянии – четыре силы:
1. Сила опоры - принятия Прибежища в Учителе и Трёх Драгоценностях.
2. Сила применения самого противоядия – произнесения имен и поклонения тридцати пяти буддам покаяния.
3. Сила раскаяния в совершенных с безначального времени недобродетелях.
4. Сила отказа от совершения недобродетелей впредь, решимость больше не повторять ошибок.

Первая сила - принятие Прибежища в Учителе и Трёх Драгоценностях
Я, (произнесите своё имя)
Намо Гурубэ!   Намо Буддая! Намо Дхармая! Намо Сангхая!

Сила применения противоядия 
Бхагавану, Татхагате, Победившему врагов, Истинно совершенному Будде Шакьямуни поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Всесокрушающему сердцем ваджры поклоняюсь! 
Татхагате Драгоценности излучающей свет поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Царю владыке нагов поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Роду героев поклоняюсь! 
Татхагате Радостному герою поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Драгоценному огню поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Драгоценному лунному свету поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Видением совершенно приносящему благо поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Драгоценной луне поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Незагрязнённому поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Дарующему храбрость поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Чистому поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Дарующему чистые дары поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Божеству воды поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Богу божеств воды поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Благославному поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Великолепному сандалу поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Безгранично светозарному поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Великолепному свету поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Славнобезгорестному поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Бесстрастному сыну поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Великолепному цветку поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Чистых лучей наслаждения игрой ясновидящему поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Лучей лотоса наслаждения игрой ясновидящему поклоняюсь! 
Татхагате Славному Властителю богатств поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Славному памятью поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Величием имен (знаков) весьма прославленному поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Царю со Знаменем победы верховного владыки поклоняюсь! 
Татхагате Славному всепобеждающему поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Победившему в сражениях поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Славному всепобеждающе шествующему  поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Славному всеозаряющему поклоняюсь!
Татхагате Всепобеждающему драгоценным лотосом поклоняюсь!
Татхагате, Победившему врагов, Истинно совершенному Будде, Царю горных владык, прочно восседающему на престоле  драгоценного лотоса, поклоняюсь! 

Сила раскаяния в совершенных с безначального времени недобродетелях
Намо! Им и всем Татхагатам, Бхагаванам, Победившим врагов, Истинно совершенным буддам, пребывающим во всех мирах десяти направлений! Явите милость, ведая обо мне! 
В этой жизни и во всех рождениях с безначального времени вращаясь во всех областях сансары, те греховные деяния, которые я совершил, побудил совершить других, радовался, когда их совершали другие. Воровал, побудил к воровству, радовался, когда другие воровали имущество ступ, монахов, сангх десяти направлений. Ссовершил, побудил совершить, радовался, когда другие совершали пять беспромежуточных преступлений, истинно вступал на путь десяти неблагих деяний, побуждал вступить других, радовался, когда другие на него вступали. Та кармическая скверна, из-за которой я могу упасть в ад живых существ, в сферу прет, получить рождение животным, рождение в крайней стране или божеством-долгожителем, обрести увечные органы, стать приверженцем ложного мировоззрения, лишиться возможности радоваться приходу будды. Во всех тех оскверненных деяниях  перед очами всех Будд Бхагаванов, обладающих высшей мудростью и видением, ставших достоверными свидетелями в силу всеведения и ясновидения, исповедуюсь, с сожалением раскаиваюсь! Не скрываю! 

Сила отказа от совершения недобродетелей впредь
Впредь не совершу, отсеку неблагие действия!

Посвящение добродетелей
О, Будды Бхагаваны! Явите милость, ведая обо мне! Все мои корни добродетели в этом рождении и во всех с безначального времени рождениях во всех областях сансары, даже даяние кусочка еды рождённому животным, все корни добродетели соблюдения нравственности, пребывания в чистом образе жизни,  способствования совершенному созреванию существ, порождения бодхичитты, высшей мудрости, собрав все корни добродетелей воедино, полностью посвящаю высшему из высших,  непревзойденному, самому наивысшему, несравненному, истинно совершенному Пробуждению!
Как в прошлом Будды Бхагаваны посвящали, как в будущем Будды Бхагаваны будут посвящать и как в настоящее время Будды Бхагаваны посвящают добродетели,  так же и я полностью посвящаю!

Сорадование
Раскаиваюсь в каждом из всех совершенных проступков! Радуюсь всем благим деяниям! Всех будд прошу вращать Колесо Учения! Молю не уходить в Нирвану! Да обрету я святую, наивысшую мудрость! 

Снова принятие Прибежища
В Наилучших людях – Победоносных, настоящего, грядущего и минувшего,
почитая их безграничные как океан достоинства, сложив ладони, с благой мыслью принимаю Прибежище!
на этом заканчивается сутра Великой колесницы, 
называемая «Три благородных собрания».

Общая исповедь

О горе! Великий Гуру Ваджрадхара и все другие Будды, Бодхисаттвы и Святые Сангхи, пребывающие в десяти направлениях! Явите милость, ведая обо мне! 
Я (произнесите своё имя), с безначального и до настоящего времени вращаясь в сансаре, в этой и в каждой из прошедших жизней, находясь во власти омрачений – страсти, гнева и неведения, телом, речью и умом совершал неблагие деяния, побуждал других к их совершению и испытывал радость, когда их совершали другие. 
Совершал десять неблагих деяний, пять беспромежуточных преступлений и пять близких к ним злодеяний, нарушал обеты Пратимокши, Бодхисаттвы и Тайной мантры, был непочтителен к Настоятелю и своим Учителям, к отцу и матери, к своим товарищам, живущим в чистоте, причинял вред Трём Драгоценностям, отбрасывал высшую Дхарму, порочил Святую Сангху, вредил живым существам, и совершал множество других неблагих деяний.
В общем, во всех неблагих деяниях, препятствующих высокому положению и Освобождению, являющихся причиной сансары и дурных перерождений, перед очами великого Гуру Ваджрадхары и всех Будд, Бодхисаттв и Святых Сангх десяти направлений, с сожалением раскаиваюсь! Не утаиваю! Впредь не совершу!
Если я не скрывая проступки, раскаюсь в них, то достигну счастья. Если скрою и не раскаюсь, счастья мне не испытать. 
на этом  заканчивается  «Общая исповедь».

Молитва покаяния

В трех неблагих деяниях тела,
четырех неблагих деяниях речи,
и трех неблагих деяниях ума,
Раскаиваюсь в каждом проступке из десяти неблагих!

С сожалением раскаиваюсь во всех грехах,
совершенных мной с безначального времени и доныне -
десяти неблагих и пяти беспромежуточных злодеяниях,
будучи во власти омрачений ума.

С сожалением раскаиваюсь в каждом отдельно проступке, 
из всех, сколько бы их не было, 
содеянных телом, речью и умом,
в силу страсти, гнева и неведения.

Посвящение добродетелей
Все накопленные мной через поклонение,
подношение, раскаяние, сорадование,
просьбу и мольбу немногие добродетели,  
посвящаю великому, всесовершенному Пробуждению!


Шагжар ойба тамжад-ла
Шиндул гунжи даннед-жи
Луйдуд баеы намгун-ду
Шогду дадбай шагсалло!

Всем тем, кто достоин поклонения 
всегда поклоняюсь с верой и благоговением 
своими телами равными числом 
числу пылинок всех вселенных! 

При желании читать расширенно, в дополнение читают «Общую исповедь» и в заключении - Луйжи лайни намбасум… (В трех неблагих деяниях тела…) 


Исполненный блага, краткий комментарий 
к «Исповеди бодхисаттвы» 

Поклоняюсь Защитнику Гуру, Святейшему Владыке тридцати пяти Сугат! 
Поклоняюсь Наивысшему Наставнику - Владыке мудрецов, проповедовавшему восемьдесят четыре тысячи собраний Учений в качестве противоядия от восьмидесяти четырёх тысяч омрачений живых существ! 
В глубинных сутрах, являющихся основой того собрания учений, проповедано, что в содеянных неблагих деяниях крайне необходимо многократно с сильным сожалением молиться и раскаиваться перед Гуру и тридцатью пятью буддами покаяния, опираясь на четыре силы. Когда задействованы четыре силы, то происходит искусное, большое очищение отрицательной кармы.

Принимаю Прибежище в Гуру! Принимаю Прибежище в Будде! Принимаю Прибежище в Дхарме! Принимаю Прибежище в Сангхе! Принимаю Прибежище в тридцати пяти Татхагатах! Принимаю Прибежище в Победоносных трёх времен - настоящего, прошедшего и будущего!
Принятие Прибежища первая из четырёх сил – сила опоры.
Вторая сила это сила принятия самого противоядия. Для порождения уверенности, вначале говорится о пользе и достоинствах поклонения тридцати пяти буддам покаяния и произнесения их имён.
Наставнику, Бхагавану, Татхагате, Победившему врагов, Истинно совершенному, Славному Победоносному Будде Шакьямуни поклоняюсь!
поклонением Будде Шакьямуни и произнесением его имени очищаются недобродетели десяти тысяч кальп
Татхагате Всесокрушающему сердцем ваджры поклоняюсь! 
очищаются недобродетели десяти тысяч кальп
Татхагате Драгоценности излучающей свет поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели двадцати тысяч кальп
Татхагате Царю владыке нагов поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели тысячи кальп
Татхагате Роду героев поклоняюсь! 
очищаются недобродетели тысячи кальп
Татхагате Радостному герою поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели двух тысяч кальп
Татхагате Драгоценному огню поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели двух тысяч кальп
Татхагате Драгоценному лунному свету поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели восьми тысяч кальп
Татхагате Совершенным видением приносящему благо поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели одной кальпы
Татхагате Драгоценной луне поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели пяти тяжелейших преступлений 
Татхагате Незагрязнённому поклоняюсь!
очищаются близкие к ним пять преступлений
Татхагате Дарующему храбрость поклоняюсь!
очищаются все совершенные в силу гнева недобродетели
Татхагате Чистому поклоняюсь!
очищаются все совершенные в силу страсти недобродетели
Татхагате Дарующему чистые дары поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели десяти тысяч кальп
Татхагате Божеству воды поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели тысячи кальп
Татхагате Богу божеств воды поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели пяти тысяч кальп
Татхагате Благославному поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели пяти тысяч кальп
Татхагате Великолепному сандалу поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели семи тысячи кальп
Татхагате Безгранично светозарному поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели семи тысячи кальп
Татхагате Великолепному свету поклоняюсь!
проповедано, что достоинства поклонения этому будде не охватываются мыслью
Татхагате Славнобезгорестному поклоняюсь!
очищаются все совершенные в силу неведения недобродетели
Татхагате Бесстрастному сыну поклоняюсь!
очищаются все совершенные в силу вожделения недобродетели
Татхагате Великолепному цветку поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели, совершенные телом
Татхагате Чистых лучей наслаждения игрой ясновидящему поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели, совершенные речью
Татхагате Лучей лотоса наслаждения игрой ясновидящему поклоняюсь! 
очищаются недобродетели, совершенные мыслью
Татхагате Славному Властителю богатств поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели, совершенные в силу вожделения
Татхагате Славному памятью поклоняюсь!
очищаются все недобродетели клеветы и язвительных колкостей
Татхагате Величием знаков весьма прославленному поклоняюсь!
очищаются все совершенные в силу зависти недобродетели
Татхагате Царю со Знаменем победы верховного владыки поклоняюсь!
очищаются все совершенные в силу гордыни недобродетели
Татхагате Славному всепобеждающему поклоняюсь!
очищаются недобродетели сплетен
Татхагате Победившему в сражениях поклоняюсь!
исчерпываются омрачения
Татхагате Славному всепобеждающе шествующему поклоняюсь! 
     исчерпываются недобродетели побуждения других к неблагим действиям
Татхагате Славному всеозаряющему поклоняюсь!
исчерпываются недобродетели радости от содеянного неблагого другими
Татхагате Всепобеждающему драгоценным лотосом поклоняюсь!
исчерпываются недобродетели отбрасывания Дхармы
Татхагате, Победившему врагов, Истинно совершенному Будде, Царю горных владык, прочно восседающему на престоле  драгоценного лотоса, поклоняюсь! 
исчерпываются все недобродетели нарушения обетов

Произнося имена будд, одновременно совершают простирания. Или же читая текст, при произнесении «поклоняюсь!» складывают вместе ладони. В сутрах говорится, что лишь однократным произнесением имен и вспоминанием о тридцати пяти буддах покаяния очищаются недобродетели неисчислимых кальп. Храня это наставление в уме, следует усердно совершать эту молитву.
В предлежащем пространстве, на троне из разнообразных драгоценностей, на сиденье из лотоса и луны в центре восседает Будда Шакьямуни. Остальные Будды Бхагаваны восседают, окружая Будду Шакьямуни. Так ясно представив, телом простираются, речью произносят имена, умом благоговеют и веруют, вспоминая о величайших достоинствах и силе благословений. Также держат в уме помыслы и пожелания. 
Наивысший Наставник Будда Шакьямуни и все другие совершенные будды истребили четырёх демонов и избавились от печалей двух препятствий, обрели четыре тела и преисполнились пятью мудростями. Для  достижения таких целей произносится «Жомдандай» - «Победоносно в совершенстве прошедший». Ради ясного и точного постижения Дхармы  - «Дэбшин шэгба» - «Татхагата». Ради истребления враждебных омрачений - «Дажомба» - «Победивший врагов». Ради истинного обретения всех достоинств - «Яндагбар зогби» - «Истинно совершенный». Ради  пробуждения от сна неведения, развития и распространения высшей мудрости произносится «Санжай» - «Будда».
Воистину все будды исполнены величайшими достоинствами. Памятуя о бесчисленных достоинствах будд, я представляю наполняющие пространство земли будд, и тысячи своих тел, каждое из которых находится перед собранием тридцати пяти будд. Благоговейно представляя будд, бесчисленными голосами я совершаю почитание и поклонение. Третья сила из четырёх – сила раскаяния в совершенных недобродетелях. Чем думать: «Раньше я не совершал таких недобродетелей, охваченный омрачениями», следует вновь и вновь раскаиваться во всех накопленных недобродетелях, ведь проповедано, что содеянные недобродетели бесчисленны. 

 О, Гуру и тридцать пять будд! Будьте милостивыми свидетелями моего покаяния! Прошу, очистите состраданием мои неблагие действия! Будьте благосклонны ко мне и взгляните на меня с состраданием!
Подобно человеку, проглотившему смертельный яд и в большой спешке ищущему противоядие, необходимо трижды днём и трижды ночью совершать покаяние во всех грехах этой жизни, тех грехах, о которых вы помните и тех, о которых не помните. 
 Увы, с безначальных времён и доныне я совершал десять черных недобродетелей. Прерывал жизнь, воровал и прелюбодействовал. В этих трех порочных деяниях тела раскаиваюсь! Лгал, клеветал, говорил грубые слова и попусту болтал. В этих четырех порочных деяних речи раскаиваюсь! Был алчен, злонамерен и держался ложных взглядов. В этих трех порочных деяниях ума раскаиваюсь! Раскаиваюсь в порочных деяниях по отношению к отцу и матери и в совершении пяти тяжелейших преступлений. А также в порочных деяниях в отношении Гуру и Трех Драгоценностей! Раскаиваюсь в толкании других на совершение этих злодеяний, и в том, что я радовался, когда они их совершали. Раскаиваюсь! Сожалею! Не скрываю!

С безначальных времен накопленные недобродетели не исчерпаются каким-то небольшим совершением добродетели. Если не поторопиться в усердном большом очищении, и жить со спокойной душой, то в будущем положение может стать неважным. Плоды порочных действий созревают, проявляясь в приходе ранней, преждевременной смерти, наступлении болезней и других разнообразных страданий. В дальнейшем же вновь и вновь неизбежно испытываются страдания сансары и трех дурных участей, проповедано всеми высшими. Если же без промедления усердно совершать покаяние подобно вышесказанному, то здесь и в дальнейшем не будет страха. Четвертая сила – сила отказа от совершения недобродетелей впредь, решимость не повторять ошибок.

В накопленных телом, речью и умом грехах, в каждом по отдельности раскаиваюсь! Проступки, совершённые телом очищаю простираниями, подношениями и другими деяниями тела. Проступки речи очищаю произношением имён будд, глубинных мантр, мани, мигзэма и другими деяниями речи. Проступки ума очищаю медитацией на пустотность явлений, визуализацией будд и другими деяниями ума. С  этого времени и в дальнейшем все неблагие деяния обязуюсь не совершать, даже если это будет стоить мне жизни! 

многократно возносите семичастную молитву к Высочайшим Трем Драгоценностям: 

Редчайшим Трем Драгоценностям поклоняюсь! Подношу! В проступках раскаиваюсь! Радуюсь всем добродеяниям – своим и всех живых существ! Всех будд призываю вращать Колесо Учения! Прошу прочно пребывать в этом мире в течение многих кальп! Прошу Всеведущих быть сострадательными свидетелями моего покаяния и посвящения добродетелей:

Силой всех накопленных добродетелей, включая даже даяние кусочка еды рожденному животным, да стану я Буддой на благо живых существ! Да распространится обширно драгоценная Дхарма! Да пребуду я в каждой жизни под покровительством превосходного Гуру!

Добродетели от вознесения семичастной молитвы непостижимо огромны, и крайне необходимо посвящать их силу достижению высших целей. В отличие ото всех других посвящений добродетелей это тройственное посвящение является наивысшим. Таким посвящением закрепляются накопленные добродетели. Для того чтобы гнев и омрачения не исчерпали и не уничтожили собранные с трудом добродетели, их нужно посвятить высшей цели – как можно скорому достижению состояния будды.
Если действительно устрашиться страданий трех дурных участей, истинно возжелать счастья земель будд и оперевшись на эти тело и ум,  с однонаправленной верой практиковать четыре силы, семичастную молитву и другие практики, то Пробуждение недалеко, проповедано. Тяжелые грехи, совершенные мудрыми, становятся легкими. Легкие грехи, совершенные глупцами, становятся тяжелыми, проповедано. Так как мудрый совершив грех, осознавая пагубность, прилагает все усилия для очищения негативной кармы. А глупец, совершив грех, не заботится об очищении, и тяжесть легкого проступка возрастает вследствие такой характеристики кармы как разрастание.
Те, кто раньше по неосмотрительности совершали негативные поступки, но затем прекратили их совершать, весьма благовидны, говорится. Те, кто в прошлом и совершали по неосмотрительности негативные поступки, но затем, исполнившись бдительности, соблюдают нравственность, подобны луне, освободившейся от облаков, так же красивы, говорится.
 Сны, отмечающие очищение отрицательной кармы в период усердствования в добродетелях: изрыгать плохую пищу, пить молоко, простоквашу, видеть одновременно на небе солнце и луну, ходить, летать по небу, видеть монахов, восходить на большую гору, львиный трон, взбираться на хороший дом, слушать Дхарму. Следует усердствовать в очищении до видения снова и снова подобных знаков.
Этот комментарий собирательно записан из сочинений Ламы Сангье Еше.
Добродетелью от записания этого текста, разъясняющего пользу и достоинства молитвенного обращения к тридцати пяти буддам покаяния, да очистятся все матери живые существа от отрицательной кармы!

Перевод: Д.Дарибазарон, Лудандагбын.Б.

----------

Дифо (09.02.2010), Чингис (15.03.2010)

----------


## Дифо

> Не знаю. Но есть комментарий 15-го Шамарпы. 15 американских рублей книжка стоит. Он там указывает, что и Марпа эту практику использовал


Здравствуйте, filoleg! У Вас вероятно опечатка. Вы, наверное хотели написать коментарий 15 Кармапы?
Ныне живущий, только 14-й Кюзиг Шамар Ринпоче.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здравствуйте, filoleg! У Вас вероятно опечатка. Вы, наверное хотели написать коментарий 15 Кармапы?
> Ныне живущий, только 14-й Кюзиг Шамар Ринпоче.


Действительно опечатка. Случайно нажал еще одну кнопку, наверное торопился. Пятый Шамарпа

----------

